# Mth proto sound 2



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

I heard a Ariso 2-8-8-2 Mallet with MTH sound on youtube. I'm curious as to which sound module they used.
Plus how hard would it be to install it in the Mallet?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR5UrCh3830


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug, Go to this website and scroll down till you get to the "Mallet Install" There is also a video of the mallet after the DCS install is complete. 

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/DCS_Install_Services.htm 
If you have any questions, just send Ray an email, he will be glad to help.

Cliff


----------

